# KHE Maceto



## BMX_Deg (24. Oktober 2009)

Will mir ein bmx zulegen und das ist mir ins Auge gestochen.

Frame: Park geometry (TT 20.5â), CrMo, MidBB, integrated
Fork: CrMo, double butted, 11/8â
Stem: KHE Affix Handle-bar: 2-pc, CrMo, multiple butted, 8â
Crank: PRISM light, 3-pc, CrMo, AFFIX BushBB,
Sprocket: 25T
Pedals: WELLGO PVC, B/B
Seat: KHE Pluma combo
Wheels: KHE Easy-V front, KHE Easy-O rear, 36H, 14mm
Freewheel: 9T KHE Radio cassette hub
Tires: MAC1.5 Street
Extras: chain tensioners, AFFIX Bush BB, one pair KHE Alchemy pegs
Color: ivory
Weight: 10,8kg / 23,809lbs (w/o pegs) 








Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## BMX_Deg (31. Oktober 2009)

Bitte antwortet !
Was haltet ihr von dem Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2009)

Technisch gesehen sicher brauchbar. Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber da hat Prism generell nicht den besten Ruf. Es könnte also hier nach ner Weile eine Schwachstelle sein. 
Optisch find ich es hässlich, aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es schön.

Also ich will mir dass vll. auch holen. 
Oder lieber doch das WTP Trust 2010 ?


----------



## Hertener (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Trust ist fein, vor allem mit schwarzem Rahmen, hat aber auch ein längeres Oberrohr.


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke.
Ich kann mich bei der Farbe einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2009)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Ich kann mich bei der Farbe einfach nicht entscheiden.



n rad sollte in erster linie gut funktionieren und nicht nur gut aussehen.
es sei denn du willst poser werden...


----------



## holmar (29. Dezember 2009)

wer will das nicht?


----------



## Stirni (29. Dezember 2009)

ich habs geschafft, und ihr könnt das auch!


----------



## qam (29. Dezember 2009)

Muss ich dafür anschaffen gehen? Oder gibst du mir das Geld einfach so?


----------



## Stirni (29. Dezember 2009)

eisern kleine kinder verprügeln und enkeltrick anwenden.yes you can!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (29. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich wirklich toll an! Oh mein Gott, Stirni du hast mein Leben verändert! Seitdem ich deine Ratschläge befolge bin ich reich und geil und Poserprofi! Ich fühle mich so toll!


----------



## RISE (29. Dezember 2009)

Dann macht mal ganz schnell n Tweet da drüber.


----------



## Hertener (29. Dezember 2009)

Farts are the upcoming tweets.


----------



## Stirni (29. Dezember 2009)

habs erstmal in SchuelerVZ,MeinVZ,StudiVZ,Facebook,Myspace,Twitter und lokalisten gepostet...hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Hertener (29. Dezember 2009)

Yo, für den Anfang schon ganz ordentlich. Aber wie wäre es mit einem Vid auf YouTube und ein paar Pics auch Picasa, Flickr und Panoramio? Aber wenn Du es ganz übel treiben willst, solltest Du schon noch die Blogger-Szene infiltrieren!


----------

